# Blood Angels Codex...



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

In the interest of debate, I thought I'd post the current state of rumourdom for everyone's favourite blood-drinking nutcases, the Blood Angels.

Rumoured for release alongside Space Hulk (September/Q3) - could just be wishing considering the Space Wolves dropping in October however!
Upgrade sprues a la Black Templars, Dark Angels
Black Orange, over at B+C suggests Furious Charge back _without_ taking Corbulo
Again, Black Orange suggests we'll see Over Charged Engines (OCE) on all vehicles
For now, I have my doubts over the majority of the above. It seems logical to release alongside Space Hulk (considering the original version) and to have upgrade sprues. In terms of the rules mentioned, I wouldn't really know. It's obviously fairly easy to do Space Marine books now the 5th Ed version is nailed, the models are decent, so who knows. My biggest 'no' against the books is the conflicting releases - Space Hulk in Q3, Space Wolves in October... is there room for the Blood Angels?! Though of course we're yet to see anything at all about Space Hulk. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

here's hoping they don't suck


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I could see this happening ..... next year, no point at all to release two none codex chapters that close together, they would be competing with each other for sales,plus the wolves have got other stuff going on like the table at games day and the audio book,like i say 2010 september in the same slot the wolves and the dark angels and i think the black templars have had in the last few years. 
plus im still not convinced that space hulk will make a comeback


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

well, we do know the new blood angel codex will be here within the next year or two, because when they did the white dwarf codex jes goodwin said there was on coming within 3-4 years. that was late 2007 if i remember correctly. dont have it handy at the moment. so, heres hoping by the end of 2010 it will be in my hands.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Having an actual codex sounds logical as they might just make the PDF an actual book. Make even more money then...
the upgrades boxes better be true as they are one of the most needed things for BA... the rules sound good but will make everything more exensive than they already are.... I'm doubtful anyway.....


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I personally think that the Blood Angels will be released alongside Space Hulk. The reason for this is because the Blood Angels are a "quick fix". Much less work needs to be done for them than for, say, the Space Wolves, Necrons or Dark Eldar. It was said recently (I don't know which thread it was, unfortunately) that GW hadn't even put pen to paper for the Necrons yet and that the Dark Eldar were still at least a year or two away.

So basically, there seems to be a big gap in the 40K release schedule if one doesn't include the Blood Angels right after the Wolves.

Wolves - October 2009
Big ol gap
Tyranids and possibly Dark Eldar - 2010
Necrons and maybe Inquisition? - 2011

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

actually going by that you have a very good point actually..... It woul be more of an FAQ just in print form so therefore easier to make... and weren't they one of the first marine chapters? or was that a fair bit later than space hulk?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I've already posted a couple times I think that's all the BAs will get (though, let's hope they kill Tycho off, for good this time!!!)

As for timing...don't be so sure. At the minute, Codexes are roughly 4 months apart. October for Wolves, then Nov, Dec, Jan, Dark Eldar. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

as long as they have some fluff. maybe 1 new character? and fix all the problems with the army list. there is a lot that was missed, which made for a lot of questions when playing.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I;d be happy if we just got the new models


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

It would be good if when they do the BA codex, and a new DA codex in 2020 when they're ready to beta test a new format for how codexes are done, they have special characters from successor chapters. So for example they could have the Flesh Tearers chapter master, whose name escapes me at the moment, and he unlocks a set of chapter tactics like the vanilla codex.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I personally think that the Blood Angels will be released alongside Space Hulk. The reason for this is because the Blood Angels are a "quick fix". Much less work needs to be done for them than for, say, the Space Wolves, Necrons or Dark Eldar. It was said recently (I don't know which thread it was, unfortunately) that GW hadn't even put pen to paper for the Necrons yet and that the Dark Eldar were still at least a year or two away.
> 
> So basically, there seems to be a big gap in the 40K release schedule if one doesn't include the Blood Angels right after the Wolves.
> 
> ...


I'd put it like so:

Wolves - Oct 09
Dark Eldar Q1/2 10, Nids or Necrons Q3/4
Inquisition? Christ knows.

GW are very tight lipped at the moment. There's not really that big a gap as far as I can see, and if Blood Angels are to be released alongside Space Hulk I won't be holding my breath for them; despite all we've heard about when Space Hulk is coming and what it'll contain, we've not exactly _seen_ a great deal of it (ie: anything), particularly as a lot of the rumours pointed to a release in September.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think these'll have to be questions in which to catch the guys about-that or for the ppl who are going on seminars at GD


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll personally be happy with the new book as long as they bring our rules nicely in line with the Codex Marines and don't overprice things so horrendously like they did last time. Also, fixing Tycho so that he at least has a power weapon and re-introducing Moriar would be much appreciated.

Personally I'm not too concerned about them adding in Successor Chapter characters as it's rather easy to represent those Chapters with the current ruleset. Want to represent Flesh Tearers like someone said above? Take a bunch of Assault Squads in Rhinos for Troops, a large Death Company, Furioso pattern Dreadnoughts (preferably with the Death Company upgrade) and go for the opponent's throat. Surprisingly enough, it works.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I just want all of the dreadnoughts to have rending.

That is the standard I'm holding the new codex to. Stupid rules that don't add anything useful. This way I won't be disapointed when you must field tac squads for thirty points a guy.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Give me a true Army of Death. Give me Vampires. Give me the insane and the sane, dying together in a single bloody orgy of destruction
Give me... something I can use as a World Eaters army


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Gives us an army that has to test itself everytime to see if it doesn't blindly charge forwards :biggrin:


----------



## havik110 (Nov 1, 2007)

Seth of the Flesh Tearers would rock...

Every turn you make a morale test for 1 unit. If they fail they get death company rules


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

havik110 said:


> Seth of the Flesh Tearers would rock...


To be honest, I've always felt that Mephiston's rules were best for representing Seth. Seth's not really a leader of men like Dante is, so the whole "inspiring" thing doesn't work and still doesn't feel right using "counts as" to use Dante's rules and explain it away as the Flesh Tearers fighting even more viciously in the presence of their Chapter Master.

What Seth is however, is a badass that gets in fights on his way to fights and probably rolls with at least twelve gangs. Mephiston is simply the best character in the BA Codex for sheer damage output.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Marketing wise GW isn't likely to do big releases like Space Hulk, and an actual release of the Blood Angels Dex. Its crazy that they are stuffing SH, and the Spacewolves dex as close as they are. Since as we've seen GW likes to drum up extra sales by devoting certain sections in the WD, and they have to ramp up extra production of kits, and box armies for said releases. So if GW was rereleasing the BA dex i'd peg it closer to January just from a marketing, and production stand point.

As to BA just being a quick fix, that's what GW did that got them in this mess to begin with. Granted, They do have some starting points with the current SM dex but they need to figure out where the army is going, and it's ability to work well. Master crafting for Everyone!!


----------



## Mr J0se (Feb 18, 2009)

I really hope we get this update because ive had a couple of games where i was just extremely sad at all the 4th ed. shit gear such as the sheilds and blessing of MS.... these pissed me off also the whole 10 models in LR and DP is total SHIT!! awsome now i need RBs if i want an independent char w/ my squad .... basically they put the F.A.Q. in the codex and said ehh w/e let em figure it out.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope they actually put some effort into updating BA instead of the travisty that is the DA dex.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't worry guys. When the Blood Angels Codex comes out, we'll be treated right. GW realizes the mistakes that they made with Codex: Dark Angels and the BA PDF - this much is obvious just by looking at the current Marine book. While it may not be perfect, there's absolutely no chance that the new BA will look anything like the Dark Angels.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

At least you might get an upgrade before 6th edition unlike us CSM players. I know we have good stuff, but it still isn't what most of us want from our codex.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

If the DA Dex was 1/4 as good as the CSM dex DA players would be happy, then at least there would be more than 2 decent entries in the whole book(chaps, and vets). The CSM dex is currently one of the more powerful armies out there.


----------



## Mr J0se (Feb 18, 2009)

i have a theory about tycho, because of his recent "color scheme change" he looks to belong to the Black Rage, instead of his normal 3rd company colours, so in the new release he might have something to do with the death company... therefore it might make him useful again!!! yay


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

My local GW staff member was very happy to hear I was a blood angels player years ago, and pressed me to pick up the SM codex for 'the future'. I got the feel that it may not be too long off, but how long is 'not too long'?

Hmm.


----------



## Biotrex310 (Sep 24, 2009)

scruff said:


> Give me a true Army of Death. Give me Vampires. Give me the insane and the sane, dying together in a single bloody orgy of destruction
> Give me... something I can use as a World Eaters army


Hey I can Tell you that I Play death guard too:biggrin:


----------

